# 2011 SV Rear Shocks



## Aquarian (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking to upgrade my stock rear shocks which are going out now at 75k. I plan to have a friend mechanic do (the rear only) install at home. It's still my job to choose what I want, but unsure of the brands.

I plan to take a long roadtrip in the future, and I'm looking for a brand that takes bumps like butter. I happened to drive a Nissan 2012 Altima for 1 week and the shocks were beyond amazing. The ride...so smooth. But my Rogue is really hurting now. How can I duplicate this smooth ride of the Altima or similar? 

Anyway....most likely will buy parts from Amazon.
1) What brand for the Rogue feels like a pillow? lol. 

2) I will do the same upgrade for the struts up front, in about 2-4 weeks after the rear. The front will be at the shop. Do they need to be the same brand? 

Read I should do alignment after all is said and done, correct?
Also read that when some brands are replaced new it can still feel hard. Want to avoid. 

Thanks!


----------

